# Who looked the worst after their fight, alltime??



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok so Fitch looked pretty banged up after the fight on Saturday. But who do you think has looked the worst? I know the obvious answers of Saku after Arona, or Ken after Tito and those are great. But there must be ones out there even better than those. So I was wondering if we could get a little contest going seeing who could get the most messed up looking fighter after his fight. Ill open a poll after everyone posts the pics and we can vote. So if your interested just start posting pics of dudes all MESSED UP!!!

The pic doesnt have to be UFC, Pride or any big show. It can in some small show out in the boonies for all I care.

Ill give the winner 25,000 points


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Other fighters might have more bruises and small cuts, but I really don't see what could be more gross that this....










As Rogan said.. "It looked like a goat's vagina!"


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Sergei Kharitonov vs Semmy Schilt. That fights hard to watch. Igor vs Inoue is bad too. Now that I think about it Inoue didn't look that bad though. Barnett also looked terrible after he fought Aleksander(I think):


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with Takayama after he fought Don Frye. His face looks like a catcher's mit!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6315113964671200441


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

^^Ya and he's ******* crying blood too... pretty bad haha


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

sworddemon said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Takayama after he fought Don Frye. His face looks like a catcher's mit!
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6315113964671200441


I was just about to mention that.

TK after Fedor. Damn can't find a pic.....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The worst I've seen, though Scott Morris got messed up against Pat Smith. He got his face smashed, nose broken and he lost some teeth, not to mention a concussion.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> The worst I've seen, though Scott Morris got messed up against Pat Smith. He got his face smashed, nose broken and he lost some teeth, not to mention a concussion.


Igor gave Enson brain damage from their fight or some shit


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Igor gave Enson brain damage from their fight or some shit


Yeah, something like that. Igor beat the hell out of Enson and he would've killed Inoue had the fight gone on any longer.

Bas Rutten messed up his first MMA opponent really bad, too. Put the guy in the hospital.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Is everyone too lazy like me to look for pics. Cmon even if I woulda posted this thread on Sh*tdog I woulda had 100 pics by now lol


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, I posted a pic of Marvin's goat's vagina!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Babalu vs Heath was pretty bad.

Watch the slowmo replays and you can see how badly Heath's face is messed up.

http://mmalinker.com/xfighters.php?name=Renato Sobral&S=&p=2&sta=21&sto=42&vidid=2494&vidt=i

Plus its a very fun fight that gets overshadowed by the fact he held the choke.

However IMO the 2nd worst one since Saku is obviously #1 to me is Joe Stevenson after his fight with BJ.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/ivan_arevalo69/JoeStevenson.jpg


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sry Rupaul mines better:thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Haahah those Joe Daddy pics are good man. And to think alot of you guys picked Joe to win a decision. I believe it was me who said Joe would get outclassed and CRUSHED quickly (pats self on back) raise01:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am going to show two fighters after one fight, if I can only use one it is the first one I post.

http://sherdog.com/pictures/gallery/fighter/f_209/31864/213

http://sherdog.com/pictures/gallery/fighter/f_195/31828/179

It is Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson from Pride 12


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Haahah those Joe Daddy pics are good man. And to think alot of you guys picked Joe to win a decision. I believe it was me who said Joe would get outclassed and CRUSHED quickly (pats self on back) raise01:


Pfffft.. you make it sound like that was a hard decision to make. :laugh:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^ I still cringe when I look at Rich's nose, god that musta hurt.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Keith Jardine looked pretty bad after the Chuck Lidell fight and he also sounded pretty bad too. I would say he looked the worst out of all the winners in this post ^^


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

rdrush said:


> ^^^^^^^ I still cringe when I look at Rich's nose, god that musta hurt.


yeah, it looks like even his nose was trying to get away from silva.



i can't find a pic of it anywhere, but i remember ken shamrock looking pretty messed up after his first encounter with tito.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is Nick Diaz after the Gomi fight:


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

kazushi sakuraba after he fought arona:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This was pretty hairy! Just watching that arm snap made me cringe!

Or how about "I see skull!" (Starnes vs. Belcher)










Or "I see Skull" Part 2 (Ross Pointon Vs Marius Zaromski)


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn, Saku did take a beating. Knees to the head of a downed opponent gotta love it :thumbsup:


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Damn, Saku did take a beating. Knees to the head of a downed opponent gotta love it :thumbsup:


I know I do!:thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bar none, this is the worst i have EVER seen. Ross Pointon vs Marius Zaromskis. This is just plain nasty.....

Edit: someone posted this just before i did (i'm slow) oops. Slightly different pic though.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

looney liam said:


> yeah, it looks like even his nose was trying to get away from silva.


I LOL'ed pretty hard. Repped


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Or "I see Skull" Part 2 (Ross Pointon Vs Marius Zaromski)


Now that is a *BIG *goat's vagina!


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

monson after sylvia


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> Now that is a *BIG *goat's vagina!


You talking about the cut or just Ross Pointon in general LoL?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

David Loiseau after the Franklin fight. I couldn't find too many good shots but this one is pretty good from brfore the 5th round. After the fight he looked like a freakin alien.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Damn, Saku did take a beating. Knees to the head of a downed opponent gotta love it :thumbsup:



i actually felt pretty bad for the guy, that was just a bit much.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


>


this picture is beautiful. it is glorious.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

U may look at the picture and see nothing but if you look very closely u can see how ugly the fight made him :thumb02:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Alvin Robinson turning Gurgel into a alien. I tried to find a pic of the aftermath but I couldn't find it. It looked alot like Ken after Tito rearranged his face Picasso style.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

The pic I found doesn't do it any justice but James Thompson's ear looked pretty sick after his fight with Kimbo! One punch and all that puss and shit flew out of his ear and all over the ring! Yummy!!!


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

milkkid291 said:


> Other fighters might have more bruises and small cuts, but I really don't see what could be more gross that this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does Rogan know what a goats vag looks like? I wonder of he did something in a drunken rage. LMFAO.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

ean6789 said:


> U may look at the picture and see nothing but if you look very closely u can see how ugly the fight made him :thumb02:


I think a good beating to the face would actually improve Tim's look. Haha.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ean6789 said:


> U may look at the picture and see nothing but if you look very closely u can see how ugly the fight made him :thumb02:


I think somebody is still a little butthurt that Tim beat AA for the UFC HW title! It sucked, I know but you have to move on dude!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

looney liam said:


> *yeah, it looks like even his nose was trying to get away from silva.*
> 
> 
> i can't find a pic of it anywhere, but i remember ken shamrock looking pretty messed up after his first encounter with tito.


lol hilarious, gota luv that english humour!

most of the good ones have been said so how bout damage per punch? Herring v lesnar (first punch), Silva V Irvin (2nd and last!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I was thinking Loiseau too. Freaking alien.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

you could probably count any Big Nog fight...lol...even though his face is usually butchered at the end of a fight he still probably got the victory.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm just curious, did jdun ever pick a winner?

*** MERGED ***

Oh wait, never mind! He was going to open up a poll! Sorry, I'm a little tired because I worked 13 hours straight today.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think somebody is still a little butthurt that Tim beat AA for the UFC HW title! It sucked, I know but you have to move on dude!


I bet he made a deal with the Devil haha. The Arlovski fights and in exchange he has to look like that forever :thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, finally found a pic I can use. This is after Thompson's Cauliflower ear exploded when Kimbo hit it!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

This one pains me a little bit because he is one of my favorite fighters but, Gabriel Gonzaga UFC 74:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

yorT said:


>


I second that.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

My avatar


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Not the absolute worst, but just the place of the hole is alarming. We all see the huge gashes on the forehead, but on the chin?? Wtf?

Pellegrino:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Def. not the winner but I couldn't tell that it was Big Nog at first.


----------



## coo1beans (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow i cant believe this hasn't been posted yet. I had to youtube this fight and screenshot this, so dont hate on the crappy quality. But i think this is pretty damn ugly. This is Takayama after his fight vs Don Frye in pride.








[/IMG]


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I think someone posted a link to some pics of the frye/takayama fight. Crying blood pretty much at the end. Gruesome


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This is an awesome and gruesome thread!

Takayama looked like a puffer fish after the Don Frye fight!


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

yorT said:


>



LOL! Tim Sylvia looks like he's about to break down and cry in that gif.

By the way, to any lip readers, what does Franklin say. I know he says "[email protected]!" after noticing that his nose had been posted to his ear, he then follows tha with "I'm alright", what does he say after that?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Non the worst, but definitely the worst girl fight...

Kim Couture


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

It was at the Ultimate Fighter 7. The guy was moaning as hell. Just look the reaction of Griffin, Rampage and White loool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzoWOb0BPg


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> It was at the Ultimate Fighter 7. The guy was moaning as hell. Just look the reaction of Griffin, Rampage and White loool:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzoWOb0BPg


Lol @ the dopy kid that knocked him out saying "Yeaaaaah, that's how I do it!"

It just doesn't come out as roaringly as he intended.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

The Lytle vs. Koscheck fight was pretty bad as well.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Sam Vasquez after his fight with Vince Libardi.


Sorry.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Rampage after his last fight with Wand.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Sergei Kharitonov vs Semmy Schilt. That fights hard to watch. Igor vs Inoue is bad too. Now that I think about it Inoue didn't look that bad though. Barnett also looked terrible after he fought Aleksander(I think):


Right on... Khritonov looked like ground beef there, i could not force myself to watch it for 2nd time.
Barnett is also fuked on that picture


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sterling said:


> The Lytle vs. Koscheck fight was pretty bad as well.


Anyone got a post fight interview of Lytle after my boy Kos put the stamp on him??


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEkkXNre8eU

Lytle post-fight interview.

Otsuka looked like a mess after he faced Kikuta. He sported this really awful looking lump on his head (How he got it, I'll never know) and a bunch of these weird looking scratches. Kikuta must hit hard, because all he pretty much did was grapplehump Alexander and hit the occasional strike. Oh yeah, and he almost broke Otsuka's arm in an armbar.


----------

